# NJ storm is over,now trying to help out my backyard feathered friends.



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 14, 2017)

The winter storm is over here in NJ. We didn't lose power and my bird stayed warm and happy. We got about 16 inches of snow. It is windy,cold and very icy. Probably it will be bad traveling tomorrow. I gave the outdoor birds extra seed the day before and throughout the storm. The photos aren't the greatest, I'm not much of a photographer but the birds do look like they appreciated my efforts.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 14, 2017)

Great job - your feathered friends appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2017)

Birds will be so happy!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2017)

Good for you Ruth!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

You're very kind Ruth, I know the birdies all love you!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 17, 2017)

You've sure got a lot of hungry friends.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 17, 2017)

I love your bird feeder Ruth.  Good design with lots of perches.  I admire people who go out of their way

 to be kind to animals.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 17, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I love your bird feeder Ruth.  Good design with lots of perches.  I admire people who go out of their way
> 
> to be kind to animals.


 Thanks Falcon,my son made the feeder and used some old house shingles for the roof. I take it down and paint it each year. Now if I could only keep the squirrels out. I know they have to eat also but they are such pigs. They leave nothing for the birds. I tried a big aluminum cone below the feeder and they just jump from the nearby tree to get to the seed.


----------



## JustBonee (May 14, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks Falcon,my son made the feeder and used some old house shingles for the roof. I take it down and paint it each year. Now if I could only keep the squirrels out. I know they have to eat also but they are such pigs. They leave nothing for the birds. I tried a big aluminum cone below the feeder and they just jump from the nearby tree to get to the seed.



Like you, I try to take care of the birds too,   but the darn squirrels are such overbearing animals.   They don't understand sharing - that's for sure! 
   I have yet to find a squirrel proof  feeder for the bluejays,  cardinals and all the other pretty birds around.  
I have one circular open wire tube thingy, filled with bird seed,   that hangs from a tree that the squirrels  haven't fully conquered. ... it's pretty much out of jumping reach from all angles. ... so far.


----------



## Don M. (May 14, 2017)

Bonnie said:


> I have yet to find a squirrel proof  feeder for the bluejays,  cardinals and all the other pretty birds around. .


 
I found a method that keeps the squirrels off our bird feeder....and supplies us with some humorous moments.  I attached a piece of copper pipe to the tree, and soldered in another piece of pipe that extends the bird feeder about 4 feet from the tree.  Then, I regularly apply a bit of automotive axle grease to the extension.  When the squirrels try to crawl out onto that pipe, they get their paws full of grease, and usually fall off the pipe.  Then, they go through all sorts of gyrations trying to get the grease off their paws....a real hoot to watch.  Generally, they only try to get to the feeder once or twice, before they learn to look elsewhere for their snacks.


----------

